# Bowhunting in April?



## harm_hunter (Jan 5, 2010)

contact Hamish Skead of Lowlands Safaris - http://www.lowlandshuntingsafaris.com/
i've never hunted with him,but friends have,and were pleased.
i would have recommended Sean Bosse as well,but he lost his farm in April,to land claims.


----------



## gregvisser (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for this. In the end I found a spot at Umkanyakude in the Pongola area. 

From the knife in your avatar, you aren't the same Harm as on the knife forums perhaps?

Cheers

Greg


----------



## JCHB (Feb 4, 2012)

What made you choose Umkanyakude? Accom, price, animals? I also used to kick off my early season hunts with Sean Bosse, but as Harm Hunter correctly states he has lost his farm.


----------



## gregvisser (Jul 27, 2004)

Prices were reasonable, location is where I was looking, accommodation etc is very basic which is just what I need. Good population of Nyala.


----------

